# unable to process from lines



## sc_king (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,

Some of the users on my freebsd server are getting the "unable to process from lines" error when accessing their mailbox.

I've checked their mailbox and found that there was a blank line at the top of the mailbox.
Everytime i remove it, it appears again sometime later.
I've tried deleting the mailbox also, but that doesn't fix the problem.

Does anybody know what else I can do?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

The problem is most likely in the process that delivers the mail.


----------



## sc_king (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi SirDice,

Thanks for the reply.

Any clue on how to check the process?
I'm fairly new to the mail stuff.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

We have no clue how your system is set up. So unless you supply all available information nobody will be able to help you.


----------



## sc_king (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,

Looks like the email is passed through procmail for spam filtering.

procmail.log

```
procmail: Assigning "DROPPRIVS=yes"
procmail: Assuming identity of the recipient, VERBOSE=off
procmail: Match on "< 256000"
procmail: Locking "spamassassin.lock"
procmail: Executing "spamassassin"
procmail: Assigning "DROPPRIVS=yes"
procmail: Assuming identity of the recipient, VERBOSE=off
procmail: Match on "< 256000"
procmail: Locking "spamassassin.lock"
procmail: Executing "spamassassin"
procmail: [31560] Mon Apr 12 12:11:39 2010
procmail: Unlocking "spamassassin.lock"
procmail: Assigning "rewrite_header"
procmail: Assigning "Subject"
procmail: Skipped "*****Test*****"
procmail: No match on "^X-Spam-Level: \*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*"
procmail: No match on "^X-Spam-Status: Yes"
procmail: No match on "^^rom[ ]"
procmail: Locking "/var/mail/test.lock"
procmail: Assigning "LASTFOLDER=/var/mail/test"
procmail: Opening "/var/mail/test"
procmail: Acquiring kernel-lock
procmail: Unlocking "/var/mail/test.lock"
procmail: Notified comsat: "test@0:/var/mail/test"
```

procmail file

```
# SpamAssassin procmailrc
# ==============================
VERBOSE=on
LOGABSTRACT=yes
LOGFILE=/var/log/procmail.log

DROPPRIVS=yes


# Pipe the mail through spamassassin (replace 'spamassassin' with 'spamc'
# if you use the spamc/spamd combination)
#
# The condition line ensures that only messages smaller than 250 kB
# (250 * 1024 = 256000 bytes) are processed by SpamAssassin. Most spam
# isn't bigger than a few k and working with big messages can bring
# SpamAssassin to its knees.
#
# The lock file ensures that only 1 spamassassin invocation happens
# at 1 time, to keep the load down.
#
:0fw: spamassassin.lock
* < 256000
| spamassassin
rewrite_header Subject          *****Test*****

:0:
* ^X-Spam-Level: \*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*\*
test_spam

# All mail tagged as spam (eg. with a score higher than the set threshold)
# is moved to "probably-spam".
:0:
* ^X-Spam-Status: Yes
test_spam

# Work around procmail bug: any output on stderr will cause the "F" in "From"
# to be dropped.  This will re-add it.
# NOTE: This is probably NOT needed in recent versions of procmail
:0
* ^^rom[ ]
{
  LOG="*** Dropped F off From_ header! Fixing up. "

  :0 fhw
  | sed -e '1s/^/F/'
}
```

Let me know if this is helpful and if you need other information.

Thanks


----------



## sc_king (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm noticing this error in the procmail logs which might be causing the issue.


```
warn: spamassassin: killed by SIGPIPE
```


----------

